# 2x12 cab wired in series but one speaker is not working?



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

just got a 2x12 avatar cab with wgs green berets loaded in it. each speaker is 8 ohms and are wired in series to carry a 16 ohm load.

problem is one speaker isn't working at all? the right speaker (facing from the front) produces no sound at all while the left seems to work just fine. i've tried different speaker cables and using the other input on the back of the avatar cab with the same results.
as far as i can tell, i opened up the back and the wiring seems ok (but i'm not a wiring expert). i compared it to the avatar wiring diagram (Wiring Diagrams) and it look correct.

i was under the impression that if a speaker is actually blown in a series wired cab, then neither speaker would work? 
does this mean it may just be a faulty wire or could i actually have a blown speaker?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Basics of wiring Speakers 

Here's a little more info on wiring 8 ohm speakers.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

iblastoff said:


> i was under the impression that if a speaker is actually blown in a series wired cab, then neither speaker would work?
> does this mean it may just be a faulty wire or could i actually have a blown speaker?


So was I. Perhaps it is just one possibility that the circuit would be interrupted if one speaker is blown. Maybe there are other things that could happen. Have you ever known that silent Green Beret to work? Did you buy it new? Could it be faulty in some way from the factory? It might be worth emailing WGS about.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

You're sure that the negative terminal from one speaker is going to the positive terminal of the other speaker? And that the leftover + terminal on the one speaker and the - terminal on the other speaker are going to their + and - counterparts on the jack?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wouldn't they test the cabs in QC before shipping?
If it's a problem with a speaker, that is.
Maybe something happened in transit.

Sorry about the problem.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

bcmatt said:


> So was I. Perhaps it is just one possibility that the circuit would be interrupted if one speaker is blown. Maybe there are other things that could happen. Have you ever known that silent Green Beret to work? Did you buy it new? Could it be faulty in some way from the factory? It might be worth emailing WGS about.


no i bought this cab used online (via HC forums) from a reputable seller. i have since contacted him and we have worked things out. i still have a 'broken' speaker though that i'm hoping to revive on my own.

turns out the speaker isn't completely dead but is just very very quiet with no bass response at all. the cone doesn't move when i gently nudge it, implying that the voice coil is really really stuck. i'm hoping to unstick it somehow but that doesn't seem to be easily accomplished.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I would guess that you probably have a speaker where the voice coil is rubbing in the gap of the magnet - enough to really impede it's movement. You seem to find the same thing if you move the cone by hand. If the voice coil was open-circuited, you would not have continuity and neither speaker would work (an open circuit in series stops all current). None-the-less, you will probably need a recone.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> I would guess that you probably have a speaker where the voice coil is rubbing in the gap of the magnet - enough to really impede it's movement. You seem to find the same thing if you move the cone by hand. If the voice coil was open-circuited, you would not have continuity and neither speaker would work (an open circuit in series stops all current). None-the-less, you will probably need a recone.


yah thats what i figured. oh well i might just get a brand new wgs green beret from steamco.

or if someone has one for sale let me know! 8 ohms please!


----------

